# Yellow Calico royal??



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i have been offered a Royal it has the same pattering of a calico royal but in a light Yellow colour instead of white (almost like a spider colour) only in the gold parts not in the black, just wondered if anyone knows what it is could it be a marker for a het??
Clare


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Could just be a pretty normal... any photos of it?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

normally i am not one to say its a morph and i am the first to say pretty normal, but with this pattern on the side i just don't know it's a bad photot and dosent show the yellow up very well


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I've seen photos of pastels that look like that....


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

mmm could it be a bad pastle then? think i might get it :whistling2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

just been looking through my bibles (NERD and such) and i have found a Enchis Royal? that looks very similar


----------



## Cheynei (Dec 2, 2007)

I used to have a royal similar. She had a buttery upside that went into her gold, it also lined the border of each side saddle and most of her tail was a light buttery yellow in the normal gold areas. I'd stick my neck out and say she's a pretty normal. If you keep alot of CF royals, you see this sort of thing more often.
The overall hue of the snakes wrong for both a pastel and enchi pastel, based on the picture.


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah nice normal there, i'd buy it if it was female lol so go mad it'll make nice babiesc especially if you then get a pastel to run through it


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

That is a completely Normal Ball Python, if anything, at most, I'd say it was a sibling to a Pastel, I have acouple of hold back Females that have the same yellow sides as that.


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

i also have a yellow sided, and tail etc but mine is het pied pastel sib.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Siblings are purely normals, nothing else.

It looks like a nice normal to me


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

bloominghell i forgot about this thread, i thought it was a normal just wanted to get everyone else view i go and see this royal next week, to see if i want it or not.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> I've seen photos of pastels that look like that....


Bells pastel?

I have a CF female who looks alot like her.


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Pastels have green eyes and totally clear bellies and a nice price tag so you'd know if it was one.

A good few years back you may've been lucky and got CF pastels as you got CF YBs but now the africans, shippers etc know the game and the big breeders get first then the rest is shipped our eople over here take their share then they get sold to us or the trade so by the time we get them we only ever really get stunning normals unless you get REALLY lucky.

Rachel


----------

